# What does Oligodon Fasciolatus eat ?



## Mistaaytch (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I have a small Oligodon Fasciolatus considered as a baby 1 or 2 month ago. What food can I give him, do I really need to give him toad organs ? 

Thanks


----------

